# Oceanic Union Now



## Oceanic Union (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you think Australia should propose a Oceanica Union with countries in the area? common currency, common passport example: New Zealand, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Fiji, among others reasoned that the global trend is that Europe is made up in the European Union, the Africans are doing, south america is on the same way, we're falling ....


----------

